# A few Pics



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

A Few NC Coyotes


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2010)

Right on! nice shootin


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

What are you shooting there newhornet?


----------



## swamper (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice pictures good going.Yes what are you useing for shooting iron


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I was wondering also. Nice pics though


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

Thats some nice pics and real nice yote.


----------



## newhornet (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks fellas! A Remington 700 Action, "blueprinted and trued", Shilen #7 Contour Barrel, 14 twist, Chambered .22 BR, in a HS Precision Remington LTR Stock. Shoots 52 Grain Berger Match Target Bullets well enough, I guess....lol. Thanks for asking. You know how we gun guys are....just "busting at the seams" to tell it.....hee hee.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

newhornet said:


> Thanks fellas! A Remington 700 Action, "blueprinted and trued", Shilen #7 Contour Barrel, 14 twist, Chambered .22 BR, in a HS Precision Remington LTR Stock. Shoots 52 Grain Berger Match Target Bullets well enough, I guess....lol. Thanks for asking. You know how we gun guys are....just "busting at the seams" to tell it.....hee hee.


Very nice! Sounds expensive.


----------



## COElkFreak (Feb 1, 2010)

Great work!


----------

